# My Boy Really Is A Genius



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

At first I thought is was cute that his teachers said he was the smartest in his class. You know, being a prejudiced proud father and all that. I mean he's only in Kinderagrten. There rally isn't any way to tell yet right? But now he has proved that he truly is a genius. He looked up at me and said,"dad, if that stupid coyote would stop shopping at Acme and start shopping at Cabelas he's catch that stupid roadrunner".


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

I always thought that if he just took the money he spent on those Acme products and went to town he could buy himself a nice Roadrunner dinner.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

a "Super Genius" I'd say....









Tim


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

If he just went back to the dealer with all the defective acme products he could afford a that meal in town and a new outback besides.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

And they say that cartoons aren't educational!?


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Don't get too excited....

My six year old is reading at the top of his class and yet he still walks into doors!!!!

Gary


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Fire44 said:


> Don't get too excited....
> 
> My six year old is reading at the top of his class and yet he still walks into doors!!!!
> 
> ...
























still


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

John sounds like you have a smart kid there








Wants to shop at Cabelas









Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Fire44 said:


> Don't get too excited....
> 
> My six year old is reading at the top of his class and yet he still walks into doors!!!!
> 
> ...


LMAO....my 9 year just did this the other day as well!!


----------



## gregjoyal (Jan 25, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Fire44 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't get too excited....
> ...


I walked into a door frame just last week.... I don't think I'll ever grow out of it.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Everyone is very lucky. My 5 year old cannot get his finger out of his nose









Thor


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Thor said:


> My 5 year old cannot get his finger out of his nose
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Neither can my 17 year old who is in 11th grade,

and she is already in college courses, high honors student, and athlete for 11 months a year, how she does it







and the occassional door frame does pose a problem, you never outgrow it...

ahhhh.... Cabelas, that is a smart kid!!









kevin


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Kids...

They do say the darnest things, don't they?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Kids...
> 
> They do say the darnest things, don't they?
> 
> ...


Hey , wasn't that a tv show??

Thor


----------

